# A Question on Alpha Temperament



## jberenyi (Nov 23, 2010)

The wife and I are searching for another Vizsla and she came up with an interesting question. We desire a larger boned box headed male Vizsla and we are wondering if these features on a Vizsla correlate with a more Alpha temperament.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

From my experience larger bone structure does not correlate to a alpha dog. But I like the question, and think it could be better answered by someone that has delt with the breed in the triple digits. 

In horses I stayed away from buying ones with a roman nose, or ones that showed white in their eyes. The ones with those features, always showed me a streak of crazy at one time, or another. Keep in mind this is just my opinion, and others may not have had the same experience. 
So with them I belive certain features can predict unreliability. It would be nice to see if others have found it within a dog breed, pertaining to strong willed way of thinking.


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

This is an interesting question. I wouldn’t think that a correlation between the two would exist, but I’m interested to see what others say. 

I would think that the physical appearance of a dog would be attributed to their genetics, and whether they are allowed to reach physical maturity. I have seen some males that I would swear are females (daintier body shape, pointed nose, lacking the squareness of the head you mention – only a few weeks ago I commented on a V that was walking by and asked how old “SHE” was – the owners corrected me rather quickly that it was indeed a 3 year old male). I have seen females who have squarer heads than some males. If you look to the lineage you typically see similarities in size and features. 

I have a male who is on the large size, with a large square head. I attribute both to his genetics, as well as me allowing him to reach physical maturity. He has always been a rather submissive dog. In his case there is no connection between those features and an alpha status.


----------



## Anida (Jun 10, 2016)

I'm not sure about V's but I was watching a documentary not too long ago about foxes and darker colored foxes had a tendency to be more aggressive. For whatever reason those genes seemed to be grouped.

I think it's possible but I feel like temperament you probably have a better chance of figuring out based on what the parents are like instead of looking at their features.


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

I have not witnessed any correlation. Some of the sweetest dogs have been both big and blocky, snipy and smallish - and vice versa. 
I think it's important to remember that Genetics only plays a role in temperament. Exposure, Socialization, training and growth environmental factors play at least an equal, perhaps arguably larger role in the dog's temperement. 
Ken


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Have you considered using a breeder, that has their litters temperament tested? Although some long time breeders, would know just as much about the pups as a outsider evaluating them. Just a extra step to insure your getting the temperament your after in the pup.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Anida said:


> I'm not sure about V's but I was watching a documentary not too long ago about foxes and darker colored foxes had a tendency to be more aggressive. For whatever reason those genes seemed to be grouped.


I'm not sure if it was the same documentary, but I saw one once about the domestication of dogs that looked at the more recent breeding of foxes in Russia for insight. When they selected for a friendly temperament in foxes within a few generations certain physical characteristics showed up such as floppy ears and curled tails. So, yes, very interesting that those physical traits were linked to personality.


----------



## 1stVizsla (Jun 22, 2016)

I sincerely doubt it.


----------

